# New Addition - Annie vom Haus Weltsieger



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

Say hello to our new little girl "Annie vom Haus Weltsieger".

**** Link to Annie's Pedigree *** *


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

So cuuttee!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

How adorable!!!

Gives me puppy fever!


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

She's sooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

I love her name!!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

What is the blue/green in her ear?


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Love that picture with her paw in the dish and the "Feed me please" look in her eye.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

She is so adorable, you just want to snuggle them up!
The best of luck with her.

The blue/green is where the breeder had her tatooed.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Woah! Cuteness with a touch of mischieve! Congrats!


----------



## jamcy1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Andrew, 

She is ADORABLE!!!, and the name is just perfect for her. I bet she'll keep you busy................


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

ADORABLE!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

soooo adorable,,))


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Annie is a hottie!!!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG what a cutie patootie


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Andrew, I am guessing that you are hoping that she become part of your breeding program when she is older. She is nice looking. My DH saw her picture and said all GSD's should get to play in the snow, so when every you want to send her for a vacation let me know. Nice running gear, she would have FUN in the snow.

Val


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

> Quote: Andrew, I am guessing that you are hoping that she become part of your breeding program when she is older.


Yes....I imported her mother in whelp for a friend and he surprised me with a gift of the pick female! 
Annie has the promise of great things to come, it'll be fun growing her out


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I will be interested in watching her progress.

Val


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

She's a beauty! You can tell she's got lots of personality even from pictures alone - that glint in the eye does it I think.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

on your new addition. She is very cute - I think her name really suits her too!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Aw she's precious


----------



## Megan (Nov 3, 2009)

She's beautiful. Congrats on your new addition


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerI will be interested in watching her progress.
> 
> Val


Me too!!! Please keep us updated!


----------

